

The Great IPv6 Experiment: Free Adult Content - dedalus
http://www.ipv6experiment.com/

======
gscott
I have seen those videos before, but in the name of furthering the Internet I
guess I can watch them again...

------
AndyKelley
It will be interesting to talk about later:

"IPv4 only had 256^4 possible names, and we needed more, so we came up with
IPv6." "But how did they get everyone to switch over from version 4 to version
6?" "Porn."

------
e1ven
I love this idea. So many technologies have started and been pushed by porn,
or the promise of it. If this can encourage users to call up their ISPs and
configure correctly their desktop and router settings.

~~~
mojuba
Some great ideas were pushed by the porn business, not porn itself. What we
have with IPv6 is a technology that can't find its way "to the masses" other
than through porn, or so think the creators of this web site. Just laughable.
Picture a porn site that requires you to write a DCOM application for getting
the videos.

------
Ravenlock
Sounds great, but the site claims in a previous (January) update that they
expect to roll out in February / March, and then has a March update claiming
they are "in the final stages of preparation now. Launching very soon"... and
has nothing since then, and the links don't work.

That's not a good sign, IMO.

~~~
ojbyrne
<http://mail.your.org/pipermail/v6test/2008-May/000054.html> (May 1):

"Everything is pretty much ready for launch, we're just waiting for content at
this point. I've got 8 quad-core boxes working feverishly to transcode the
videos I have already into several formats, which is about 50% of the videos
that will be there for launch. The other 50% is hopefully on its way soon, and
we're good to go."

~~~
Ravenlock
Okay, that's good to hear. Thanks for posting it. :)

------
mojuba
I can't believe everyone here agrees to this.

This is an incredibly stupid idea for promoting a questionable technology that
can't make it into the reality on its own. If the technology is so "right" why
isn't everyone switching to it (like IPv4, HTTP, etc)? Because there are
problems with it: IPv6 is more complicated than needed for solving the
problems it was meant to solve. And finally, advantages of IPv6 are so far
only theoretical.

And I just hope this experiment will remain unique in this industry.

~~~
mechanical_fish
_And I just hope this experiment will remain unique in this industry._

It is far, far too late for that. Pron is often credited as the force that
built the home video industry, for example. (Although I admit I've never seen
actual data.) And I suspect that pron been a huge driver of broadband, er,
penetration.

Anyway, we "agree" to this because (a) it's not as if we can stop it by
protesting; and (b) it's a _hilarious_ promotional idea -- probably more for
the pron company than for IPv6, but maybe for both. It's right up there with
Diskette Day at the Carnegie-Mellon/CWRU football game in 1986. [1] I agree,
though, that it's not especially likely to improve IPv6 deployment. IPv6 has
been the technology of the future for a decade, and it may remain so for a
while yet.

[1] [http://honesthypocrite.blogspot.com/2005/10/hail-carnegie-
an...](http://honesthypocrite.blogspot.com/2005/10/hail-carnegie-and-kiltie-
band.html)

------
mattmaroon
Isn't that blatant copyright infringement? I mean, that cannot be legal.

~~~
LPTS
I don't exactly see the US attorney stepping up to defend the copyright of
whatever porn they are using. I just can't see the US Attorney releasing a
statement like:

"Copyright laws exist to ensure the creators of content are motivated, and are
integral to our economy. So that people aren't dissuaded from making more hot
XXX porn, we are aggressively pursuing anyone who violated the copyrights on
Anal Squirting MILF's. We assure you that many senior personal at the
department have taken an intense personal interest in this case. We must seek
out all infringing porn and restore the economic incentives to create and
distribute this hot hot pornography at all costs."

~~~
jrockway
Well, if they don't enforce this, it will look bad when they try to enforce
something else. And the government has a lot of money pouring into it for the
sole purpose of enforcing copyright.

~~~
LPTS
I realize this is irrelevant because the content was donated (which I didn't
realize when I posted). But still:

"Well, if they don't enforce this, it will look bad when they try to enforce
something else."

Because the US government and the fourth tier Pat Robertson law school grads
and Bush's Youth alums running the justice department would never selectively
enforce laws so the effects of that enforcement would conform to their
irrational religious bigotries.

The whole purpose of the system of laws in this country is that everyone is
always breaking some law. This allows the people in power to have a lever they
can use against anybody, at their discretion. Although not applicable to this
case, selectively enforcing laws (and being hypocritical about it) is part of
the foundation of the US legal system.

Right wing fascist states always depend partially on sexual repression (and
the associated fear/hatred of the feminine other that come with it) to create
the psychological preconditions in the collective unconsciousness to allow
authoritarianism to thrive. They would never side with porn producers that
relieve sexual frustration. They would only side with porn producers when the
pornography was titillating (like American Idol or beer commercials) instead
of overtly erotic.

When they do go after pornography, they go after pornography that contradicts
the masculine objectification of females. This is why the last DOJ cases
concerned squirting fetish movies (which are all about female orgasm, and
deemed so dangerous that we must be protected from it) but the DOJ never goes
after porn where the male orgasm is fetishized.

Until people stop confusing titillation with eroticism, and eroticism with
sex, the government will not stop being aggressively hypocritical in it's
reaction to all three.

